
How (and Why) Ed-Tech Companies Are Tracking Students' Feelings - edtechstrats
https://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2018/06/12/how-and-why-ed-tech-companies-are-tracking.html?PageSpeed=noscript
======
edtechstrats
Education technology companies are tracking students' feelings & mindsets with
wearables, facial recognition,'empathy tech' & 'high-dimensional psychometric
profiling' in an effort to nudge them to better performance.

